# Hunting in W. Virginia or Pennsylvania.



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Does anyone deer hunt in west virginia, or pennsylvania? I have filled my buck and my dad should fill his in the next week, does anyone have any tips on where to hunt in west virginia or pennsylvania.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Both can be tough hunting yet rewarding I grew up in the tri-state area and hunted all three when I was young. It's been quite a few years now but I would spend the time in PA over WV. Try the southwest corner of PA. Tons of public lands and wildlife areas.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

It's probably to late to get any doe tags in Pa. Depending on where you are hunting in Pa they have antler restrictions. Best bet is in WV. You are allowed more deer and doe tags are over the counter. I hunt private land there, but I was told that the public doesn't get hit that hard because everyone hunts there own land or knows someone who owns land. I do not know how true that is though.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

The public lands get flooded as well!,,, especially during rifle season!!!!

Its big bussiness! in WV

I pretty much wont go anymore unless I know what land 'm going to(private),,,It can sound like WWlll on openong day!


I dont mean to sound so negative!! but either somebody about shoots you or ,,they(hunters) run thru your spot at the prime time and dont have permission to be there.

Bow season is not that bad,,, I still enjoy that time!


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

Do What Half The Other Yahoos Do Around Here Since Nobody Lets Them Hunt. """ Roadhunt"""'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Exactly why no property owners let people hunt their land,,A group came down from the Clevland area, shot and butchered a calf from the farmer because they thought it would taste good! I know I'm going to recive crap for this but if people would just respect the landowners wishes, then there would be PRIVATE lands that would be open to the public if you ask permission. A calf to those people is nothing but a calf,,to the farmer its the next generation,,or his paycheck,,and the grasses destryod from Trucks and ATV's adds up to more $$$$$ lost for the farmer and his family,, It sucks for us who just want to SLIP IN AND OUT,,,LEAVE ONLY FOOTPRINTS I know I sound like a tree hugging hippie ,,,but no just a guy who is venting because season is near
Too many times drinking and land abuse from ATV's screw it for all of us,,,,,,


But go ahead ROADHUNT jump someone's fence to grab the deer you just poached!!!! and be PROUD TO BE WHO YOU ARE!!!!


Just another YAHOO 

I wonder sometimes


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

to them, its nothing to do wih being proud, its opportunity and food, and that in turn, makes them proud.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

are you trying to say ,,there proud to break the law.

Incroach on the person who maintained that property,and paid the taxes on it!!!!!!

What are you saying,,,,this is exactly what I mean!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Give me a pm I have some land you can hunt,,,or I can get you hooked up!


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

I WASNT TALKIN ABOUT ME, I HAVE MY OWN LAND TO HUNT ON, AND BEFORE U ASK, ITS WAY AWAY FROM A ROADHUNTERS VIEW, BUT THANKS FOR OFFERING.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Kingjohn, I agree. Slobs ruin it for everyone. It is so hard to find private land to hunt on anymore. In NE Ohio it is almost impossible to knock on a door and get permission because the yahoos ruined it over the years. Us honest and decent hunters get screwed. I just wonder what it will be like when my little one grows up and will be taken his kids hunting.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you I felt alone out there!

Its a huge problem for the landowner,,but only thru good relations and respect will they let you back,and dont think an xmas turkey to the landowner hurts either.My hunting partner gets the thanksgiving turkey for them and I get the Xmas one! Simple respect and thanks. 

All you have to do is ak the FARM BERAU why they fight so hard to keep sunday hunting outlawed here. Farmowners shoulnt have to be cops,but the state doesnt have thee funds to provide enough law enforcment.



ethical hunters always prevail


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Kingjohn, you are definitely not alone on this one. I remember growing up and hunting with my Dad and my brothers. We would always offer our game and many thanks to the landowners. And we did the gift baskets around the holidays. It went very far. Most of the land that we hunted have developments on it or the owners have passed away and new people now own it. And they have there own family hunting the property ( I have no problem with that ) or they simply just allow no hunting because of past problems.

I have been teaching Hunters Education since 1989 and we hear the same stories from others on how slobs ruin it for them. Slobs have cut fences, left trash, shot equipment, and so forth. It's pretty sad that people act like that.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Man you have the best tool to impact the future,,,,,YOUTH in your class

and from the sounds of it,,,thats what your doing,,,,,thanks for your work!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

If your post was taken in the wrong way my appologies,,,,
but I 100% do not agree with roadhunting ,,tresspassing,,,etc.....and will turn in,,, bust,,rat out the hunters who are screwing it for the good ones. Its breaking the law such as dwi,,, battery,,, robbery,,etc. 
Worse your(anybody in general) stealing from GOD or whomever you choose to call your higher power,,,,who put the criiters out there. Abiding by the law is one thing we must all do to enjoy the privlage of being able to even own,or posseses a firearm. Some countries you cannot have guns period,, it could be a death sentance to have one. So keep the scene clean,,,and dont screw it up for me you all know who ya are.


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

Amen To That!


----------

